# Temperature for Anacharis?



## shadowhusky (Jul 28, 2014)

For some reason, my anacharis seem to always start browning at the bottom of its stem and I'm not sure why. I'm letting it float near the top of the tank, and it gets ~6 hours of light a day. The only reason I can think of is temperature: my tank is at ~79 - 81 degrees. Is this too hot for an anacharis to grow in? I have a betta as well so I don't want to lower the temperature too much. I don't have any added fertilizers, etc.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I can't keep anacharis alive, and I know betta tanks are really at the far upper end of their temperature zone. It just kept melting on me and browning at the bottom...made a huge mess.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

It likes cooler water. But IME does fine in warmer temps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shadowhusky (Jul 28, 2014)

Any ideas why my anacharis could be browning then? :-( My betta really likes sleeping near the surface of the water on top of the floating anacharis, so I'd like to maintain them as well as possible.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I just let it float.. the rooted part always seems to die off but it does fine just floating around.. then it shoots its own sideways roots from the stem to the ground. xD I've heard there's different strains that are more or less tolerant of higher temperatures...


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Can you lower your temp to 77? See if that helps. One thing with anachris is it isnt really a beginner plant. It is a very picky plant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shadowhusky (Jul 28, 2014)

My room temperature is at 80 degrees - how do I cool off the water more? My heater never seems to need to turn on during the day because the water temperature stays close to room temperature (except at night, it'll heat the tank).


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Than dont mess with the temp. Just keep it going and see how it goes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shadowhusky (Jul 28, 2014)

Anything else I can try to do besides idly sitting? :/


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Flourish comprehensive may help. What is your light?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shadowhusky (Jul 28, 2014)

I'll look into that. My light is a typical desk lamp light, < 15W CFL bulb (yellow light), not a special aquarium light or anything. The light isn't really contributing to the temperature though, because I turned it off for the majority of the day and took temp readings every 15 minutes, and the temp fluctuated around 80 - 82 degrees.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well the light could be causing the browning. If you want, go to walmart. Go to the fish isle, and they have an aquarium compact florescent. DONT GET THE INCANDESCENT. It may help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I use CFL bulbs, but mine are daylight 6500k cool white. 3 pack for about $12 bucks in the hardware section.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya that works as well. As long as it is the right spectrum. You can do anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shadowhusky (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks, I'll look into that then! I did notice that my pH level in the tank is on the higher end, between 7.6 and 8.0. Is this okay, and if not, how can I lower it besides using driftwood?


----------



## shadowhusky (Jul 28, 2014)

Also, just for reference, the lightbulb for the desk lamp is 13W, 2700K yellow.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You might try Narrow Leaf Anacharis as it doesn't melt like regular Anacharis. I buy all of mine from www.bamaplants.com. Can't find it anywhere else. 

I agree that floating works better than planting; I use plant weights or stick the stems in Cholla.

And don't mess with the pH; fish and plants can get used to just about any steady pH. If you start messing with it it fluctuates and that's when you have problems.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You might try Narrow Leaf Anacharis as it doesn't melt like regular Anacharis. I buy all of mine from www.bamaplants.com. Can't find it anywhere else.
> 
> I agree that floating works better than planting; I use plant weights or stick the stems in Cholla.
> 
> And don't mess with the pH; fish and plants can get used to just about any steady pH. If you start messing with it it fluctuates and that's when you have problems.


RussellTheShihTzu, where have you been!!! Sorry for the off topic. I missed you


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks, Tony.  I've been measuring and labeling Cholla with another batch coming next week! Did you get the Narrow Leaf Anacharis from Bama Plants?

To the OP: You're not by chance using Excel are you? It is notorious for killing Anacharis. Doesn't always; but that's one thing to look at. I have a tough time keeping regular Anacharis but not Narrow Leaf.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I never had any type of Anacharis before, but I did order my cypts from bamaplants.


----------



## shadowhusky (Jul 28, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu, nope, I don't  The only thing I use in my tank other than water, filter, and heater is the API Stress Coat.

I'll take a look at the narrow leaf one then! My anacharis seem to still be surviving even though the bottom part seems to be partially melting.


----------

